

An Architecture History of the Unix System (1985) - coggs
https://books.google.com/books?id=5xyk_PXaloAC&lpg=PA8&ots=cZQ3TYbp71&dq=stuart%20feldman%20architectural%20history&pg=PA8#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
UNIXgod
We need more of that! Wow they had everything back then ... down to the traps
and pitfalls and utilizes the minimum resources for working engineer. Funny
thing they couldn't express the parentage and origins of vi text editor which
derived indirectly from the ed source via fork called em which was used to
implement ex.

------
gonzo
Where is ESR's god now?

